# Shield Bug



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

Well hello macro people  Here are some shots of a Shield Bug I found in one of the greenhouses today.
C&C appreciated and welcome!

Shot Settings:

F5.6
1/250
ISO250
Onboard Flash

1.




Shield Bug Face by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

2.
This one I'm iffy on the lack of ... contrast? definition? between her and the wood.




Shield Bug Back by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

3.
She did a little antenna cleanup for me 




Shield Bug Cleaning by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## MTVision (Mar 4, 2012)

Is a shield bug the same thing as a stink bug?? They look similar at least!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Megan 
As far as I can tell they are in the same family of bugs, I don't know much about them yet but have seen stink and shield used almost interchangeably a lot of the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

I need to step away from the computer.... I read the title as Bug Shield.  I was expecting splattered & flattened bugs.:lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

I actually moved her because Angus (teenage kitty) was on his way to "play" with her.  She did a weird "play dead" move for a bit but no "stink" which I would expect from a stink bug.  The common ones around here smell like pine.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

lol Sparky, yup break time  I do have a shot of Angus spitting out a cricket if you would like? lol


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol Sparky, yup break time  I do have a shot of Angus spitting out a cricket if you would like? lol



Thank you... no.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice set, esp like the low angle in #3.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Orion


----------



## fokker (Mar 4, 2012)

#1 is excellent, very nice shot.

#2 the problem is the bug is out of focus slightly, but the wood is tack sharp


----------



## fokker (Mar 4, 2012)

Actually, looking at #2 again it is sharp across part of it, but the head is not sharp.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Fokker, thanks   I'm very happy with the first one.
Good eye on the second. Looking this morning I see that she probably walked as I dragged and I lost her poor wee head. I don't think the shadow helps matters at all either. I'm going to go back and look to see if I got all of her in another shot at this angle.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 5, 2012)

Well drats, that was the best of the shots of her back, guess I'll have to track another down and try again


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 7, 2012)

nice set


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Carlos


----------



## macromac (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice shots! 
Our shield bugs are not colorful like yours are. Only when you capture at 1:1 or more, do you see the tiny beads that cover the body that take on an iridescence.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Mac  I've seen 3 different shield bugs so far here in the greenhouse, they come out on warm days and vanish in between. This one is the most colorful yet, I'm looking forward to seeing who else is around when spring finally sets in


----------

